# Ako rin, kinagagalak kitang makilala



## KamiSeiTo

Hello, 
I sent a mail to a Filipina friend where I wrote a sentence she taught me: "masaya ako at makilala kita".
And she answered me: "Ako rin, kinagagalak kitang makilala. Sana ay di mo ako makalimutan. Ingat palagi."

Could somebody translate it to me?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DotterKat

*Ako rin, kinagagalak kitang makilala. Sana ay di mo ako makalimutan.  Ingat palagi

*Me too, it is also my pleasure to know you.  I hope that you never forget me. Take care, always.


----------



## KamiSeiTo

Thank you very much! n_n


----------

